# Micromax Funbook VS Karbonn SMART TAB1



## kartikoli (May 7, 2012)

as the topic suggest thinking to buy Micromax Funbook or Karbonn SMART TAB1 

both are prized almost similar 
please advice accordingly with pros and cons

Karbonn SMART TAB 1 Price - Buy Karbonn SMART TAB 1 Price in India, Best Prices n Review

use coupan code NTCV4NESKU to get it @ *6790*


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 7, 2012)

Well from the specs I can say that this one is much better.


----------



## kartikoli (May 7, 2012)

yes with good battery it hold a upper hand but i would like to see some custom rom support so that i am not stuck with default ROM's


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 7, 2012)

Why not to consider vd d10


----------



## kartikoli (May 7, 2012)

^^^ link please 
Havent done any research on tablets of late so not aware of current standings


----------



## varunparakh (May 7, 2012)

If the specs are same, a custom rom for a 2mp cam model is available, have a look tabletrepublic.com/forum/iview-760tpc-ployer-momo9/iview-760tpc-k-ployer-momo9-firmware-rom-releases-1610.html


----------



## Charley (May 7, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> Well from the specs I can say that this one is much better.



1. Did you mean Karbonn Tab ? 

2. What are the additonal features to Funbook ? 

3. Will you recommend buying Karbonn ? Funbook isn't yet available locally, in Bangalore. 

Thanks for answering


----------



## Skyh3ck (May 7, 2012)

Go to article draft for my tablet buying guide


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 7, 2012)

Charley said:


> 1. Did you mean Karbonn Tab ?
> 
> 2. What are the additonal features to Funbook ?
> 
> ...



1. Yes I mean Karbonn Tab

2. Much more RAM, Much better Camera and better specs than Funbook.

3. No. Because no one reviewed it yet.


----------



## Tenida (May 7, 2012)

Just want to clarify one thing. In terms of specs Micromax funbook and Karbonn smart tab1 is not same.Karbonn tab has xburst soc which is not ARM based so, most of the app will not support. Also with custom rom battery life on funbook has improved a lot.And in karbonn tab it is not clear that it has mali 400 gpu or not. So, in my view Micromax funbook  or Veedee D10 are lot better.


----------



## kartikoli (May 7, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Just want to clarify one thing. In terms of specs Micromax funbook and Karbonn smart tab1 is not same.Karbonn tab has xburst soc which is not ARM based so, most of the app will not support. Also with custom rom battery life on funbook has improved a lot.And in karbonn tab it is not clear that it has mali 400 gpu or not. So, in my view Micromax funbook  or Veedee D10 are lot better.



thanks for clearing it up so your pick between micro VS veedee

Veedee D10 Capacitive 7 Inch Tablet PC - price in India : Rediff Shopping


----------



## Tenida (May 7, 2012)

Both of them are same. Choose based on after sales support.  If you want to buy the veedee buy it from ebay..


----------



## kartikoli (May 8, 2012)

thanks i would rather go for micromax just because of the service center in my city [lucknow]


----------



## kool (May 29, 2012)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> 1. Yes I mean Karbonn Tab
> 
> 2. Much more RAM, Much better Camera and better specs than Funbook.
> 
> 3. No. Because no one reviewed it yet.


Karbonn Smart Tab 1 - Reviewed by: Naba Kumar Kundu - Karbonn Smart Tab1 Review


----------



## jdinfi (Jun 8, 2012)

As per the buy i think it should be smart tab. Karbonn Smart Tab is one of the best tablet at a price around 7K. I would love to have it. 3D Gaming, 2 MP Camera and a Smart Features are one of the reason for it.


----------

